#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Metall enfernen am Schienbein - 10 Jahre alte Tochter >

## Frank77

Hallo, 
unsere Tochter wird in Kürze 10 Jahre alt und hat Ende September einen Schienbeinbruch erlitten, der operiert wurde. Zuerst hiess es, dass die Metall-Teile nach ca. 6 Wochen entfernt werden. Nach 6 Wochen sagte man uns dann, dass es nach 3 Monaten entfernt wird. Jetzt sind die 3 Monate um und nach erneuter Vorstellung hiess es, dass die Entfernung erst nach 1 Jahr erfolgt. Nun sind wir verunsichert. Kann es Probleme geben, wenn die Metall-Teile 1 Jahr drin bleiben? Ggf. spätere Probleme beim Wachstum, etc.? 
Vielen Dank im voraus. 
Gruß
Frank Hermans

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Guten Abend, 
das ist kein Problem. Da kann ich Sie beruhigen. 
Wir führen bei uns in der Regel die Entfernung nach ca. 1 Jahr durch. Nach dieser Zeit
sollte dann auch letztendlich die Fraktur vollständig ausgeheilt sein. 
Probleme sind nicht zu erwarten - auch nicht hinsichtlich des Wachstums Ihrer Tochter.  
Viele Grüße

----------


## Frank77

Vielen Dank für die sehr schnelle Antwort Herr Dr. Baumann. 
Viele Grüße
Frank Hermans

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Kein Problem, gern geschehen! 
Grüße 
Dr. Baumann

----------

